# power steering



## bolens fan (Aug 30, 2021)

I have a bolens 5020h with 60'' mower less than 700 hrs. I rebuilt steering gear, but would like power gear of some kind, any suggestions?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy bolens fan, welcome to the forum.

I would contact Sam's Bolens to see if they have any ideas.

Here is an idea for a John Deere mower that you might consider: 





If you want to get more sophisticated, here's a headache for you to try:


----------



## bolens fan (Aug 30, 2021)

Thanks, I will try the thrust washers first. I should have thought of that, I have used them before.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

He called the middle piece a "bearing". Thrust bearing. 












If you have room, here is another type of thrust bearing


----------



## bolens fan (Aug 30, 2021)

BigT said:


> He called the middle piece a "bearing". Thrust bearing.
> 
> View attachment 74575
> 
> ...


----------



## bolens fan (Aug 30, 2021)

I removed the spindle, I found that bolens already had installed needle bearings at the bottom, and also 2 needle bearings on the spindle shaft. This tractor is just too heavy on the front, it does need power assist when moving slowly. I would like to install a power gear like j. d. uses on there 425 series mowers.


----------



## bolens fan (Aug 30, 2021)

bolens fan said:


> I removed the spindle, I found that bolens already had installed needle bearings at the bottom, and also 2 needle bearings on the spindle shaft. This tractor is just too heavy on the front, it does need power assist when moving slowly. I would like to install a power gear like j. d. uses on there 425 series mowers.


I found a j. d. 314 for salvage, It has the power steering that i will be using on the bolens 5020, good winter project.I will have some parts left, if anyone needs something.


----------

